# My two new ferrets (but not new to the forum)



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

As some of you know Lavenderb has had health issues recently, eventually after much struggling she has had to come to terms with the fact that the ferrets are too much for her. Sooooo when we came back from our recent holiday we brought two little souvenirs with us. Im hoping intros will go smoother than the little blip we had this morning, and that before long I will be able to post pics of all four ferrets together 

"Hunter wake up, its escape time"









How cheeky is this face? 









"Oooh yummy yummy yummy oil, gimme yummy oil"









"Is dis dat oil wot Monkee told me about?"









"oooh he is right, tis yumski dis oil"


----------



## Lavenderb (Jan 27, 2009)

Monkee looks huge in that pic to me lol. I hope the next intro goes better. Monkee is living up to his name eh, I hope he settles maybe its the strange surroundings. Hope Chris heals soon lol x


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

Lavenderb said:


> Monkee looks huge in that pic to me lol. I hope the next intro goes better. Monkee is living up to his name eh, I hope he settles maybe its the strange surroundings. Hope Chris heals soon lol x


Monkee will be fine, even if it does turn out that he needs a spell in bootcamp :lol:


----------



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

thedogsmother said:


> Monkee will be fine, even if it does turn out that he needs a spell in bootcamp :lol:


awww they are so beautiful they look like they're loving the oil.


----------

